# Jackass Live Bite Scene.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Any ideas of who the dog and handler was? LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUheh5nqSS0


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Any ideas of who the dog and handler was? LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUheh5nqSS0


Never saw that one. LOL.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

far as i have heard it was a barriques dog


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Adrian Centeno's C'Tosco des Barriques


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Oklahoma, Oklahoma, Oklahoma. Good stuff.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> far as i have heard it was a barriques dog


I'll have to ask him - dog's got a bite on him, I hear...


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Now that is funny!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

what a stupid dumb ass.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bet his ass looked like a painters pallet after about 48hrs what a jackass


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

The dog bite hurt no doubt, but that guy took a bean bag to the stomach from a shot gun at close range (it's on youtube somewhere). I guess they figure it's better than a regular 9-5 job.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to watch this shit. I know people that do crazy stuff like they do with no video just to see what something feels like. These guys just decided to get paid.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Konnie Hein said:


> Adrian Centeno's C'Tosco des Barriques


 Imagine the phone call. "Hi, we understand you have a really good police dog? We were wondering if you would set your dog onto a young guy for a movie? We need a real bite with blood and everything." "Oh yeah, and we will pay you". \\/


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Adam Rawlings said:


> The dog bite hurt no doubt, but that guy took a bean bag to the stomach from a shot gun at close range (it's on youtube somewhere). I guess they figure it's better than a regular 9-5 job.


Hey it only takes a few minutes and you've made significantly more than most people doing the 9-5.. I've put some thought into that type of a living, unfortunately I'm just not dumb enough. :smile:

He also fought Butterbean lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Dave Martin said:


> He also fought Butterbean lol


A classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi30-wTfY4Q


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Too bad the dog wasn't a rottie. He'd end up with more than those few nicks and a lot less ass.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Hey it only takes a few minutes and you've made significantly more than most people doing the 9-5.. I've put some thought into that type of a living, unfortunately I'm just not dumb enough. :smile:
> 
> He also fought Butterbean lol


I'd be happy to be "dumb enough" for the kind of money they rake in for their movies. \\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I'd be happy to be "dumb enough" for the kind of money they rake in for their movies. \\/


I dunno www.ovguide.com/ryan-dunn-9202a8c04000641f80000000004c331a


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not saying I wouldn't draw the line at some of that stuff...more specifically the Chris Pontius stunt of drinking horse semen - but some of it I'd be game for.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Was that Howard hanging off the pole?  - Only kidding Howard I thought of you with the helper post you have been posting - didn't know if it was a new technique or the way you work new helpers!


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Before these guys got popular, they did a short segment on a skateboarding video. Most of it they ended up using for MTV(taser, stun gun, pepper mace). What they didn't put on MTV was Johnny Knoxville shooting himself point blank with a revolver while wearing a bullet proof vest. Now you either have to be very stupid or have some gigantic balls to do that!


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

*Say what u want these guys have BALLS of STEEL !!=D>*

I wouldnt let a dog like that run free and bite my ass. but it is definetly fun watching someone else do it. \\/

As stupid as it is you still have to carry some big balls to do that ! :-o


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG, have you guys ever watched t=the show Jackass? One episode he shoved a matchbox car up his ass and went to the ER and said he got drunk and his ass hurts, they xrayed him and saw the car, the radiologist was like WTF??? LMFAO! Some of the shit they do is too funny!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> OMG, have you guys ever watched t=the show Jackass? One episode he shoved a matchbox car up his ass and went to the ER and said he got drunk and his ass hurts, they xrayed him and saw the car, the radiologist was like WTF??? LMFAO! Some of the shit they do is too funny!


There was an urban legend/rumor about a well known actor supposedly going to a Cali ER with a gerbil stuck up his ass?
Maybe that's where the show got the idea for the match box car episode?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Tom, I can;t even BEGIN to tell you some of the shit people have come to my ER up their ass! The best one was a goy who came in complaining of stomach pain for a few days....we do a CT scan of his belly and were like WTF is this? He had a 12 inch piece of rubber hose stuck way up his ass.....do ya think he could have bothered to tell us this??? LMAO!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nah, it was a surprise!

I saw a video once, let's just say glass jars and your ass are not friends. It was horrifying.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Nah, it was a surprise!
> 
> I saw a video once, let's just say glass jars and your ass are not friends. It was horrifying.



The rumor was if you freeze a gerbil it will go into suspended animation. Place it in an air tight plastic bag and insert. When the gerbil thaws out and starts running out or air............................
If someone wants to try it and report back


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The rumor was if you freeze a gerbil it will go into suspended animation. Place it in an air tight plastic bag and insert. When the gerbil thaws out and starts running out or air............................
> If someone wants to try it and report back


Ive heard the urban legend but knowing the how to's and interest in a report back is................[-X


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Fathi Shahin said:


> *Say what u want these guys have BALLS of STEEL !!=D>*
> 
> I wouldnt let a dog like that run free and bite my ass. but it is definetly fun watching someone else do it. \\/
> 
> As stupid as it is you still have to carry some big balls to do that ! :-o


Balls of steel aren't needed when you got cat shit for brains.:lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"There was an urban legend/rumor about a well known actor supposedly going to a Cali ER with a gerbil stuck up his ass?
Maybe that's where the show got the idea for the match box car episode?"

_In the years I have worked in the ER- got to say unfortunately....this is NOT urban legend or rumor- not sure about the so called well known actor- but I have seen guys needing to go to the OR to have all kinds of things removed and a lot of times getting a temporary colostomy for their fun time....and it always have been guys coming in with all kinds of stuff stuck in places it really wasn't meant for....and things stuck on other parts, they were not meant to be stuck hanging from....](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)do love the dog hanging from this dummies butt though and always LOVE seeing a really good bite from the local police K9 !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Balls of steel aren't needed when you got cat shit for brains.:lol:


!!!JACKPOT!!! :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I wasn't impressed . The dog had a pulling bite .


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> Balls of steel aren't needed when you got cat shit for brains.:lol:


lol !


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I wasn't impressed . The dog had a pulling bite .


 
And very frontal... :-s


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

On one of the other Jackass movies, he took a bite on his forearm by a shepherd too. These guys are laughing all the way to the bank. Their movies and deals with MTV made them millionaires.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There's a group in Finland/Norway?? that does the same crap. 
One fat guy painted a target on his bare belly and the rest threw, and stuck, darts in him.
To think these guys are all breeding age. ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Cayla Morrow (Sep 5, 2010)

I just watched that movie last night, it was freakin hilarious!! But some of that stuff makes me gag just watching it.....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> There's a group in Finland/Norway?? that does the same crap.
> One fat guy painted a target on his bare belly and the rest threw, and stuck, darts in him.
> To think these guys are all breeding age. ](*,)](*,)


I wouldn't worry about them reproducing too much, watch some of the videos - I doubt they have a whole lot of baby-making function after some of that shit.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Lol they are too funny!


----------

